# Van Wert Show Results



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Have been busy and then went with out the internet. Just got it back a week before my show.

Saturday June 20th
Delilah 3yr milker got 4th.
Misty- Junior Kid- 5th out of 15.
Honey- Intermediate kid- 2nd out of 9.
Eclipse- Intermediate Kid- 9th out of 9.
Sunny- Intermediate Kid- 8th out of 9.

Honey-Reserve Champion.









ETA: Buck Show- Flash was last in one ring and 1st in the other ring. Also went Reserve Champion.

Sunday June 21st.
Delilah 3yr milker got 3rd.
Misty-Junior Kid- 1st out of 11.
Honey- Intermediate Kid- 1st out of 9.
Eclipse- Intermediate Kid-3rd out of 9.
Sunny- Intermediate Kid-8th out of 9.

Honey- Reserve Champion.










Confo shot of Misty.









Confo shot of Honey.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats! theyre very correct nubians :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they did good... :thumbup: ...congrats..... :hi5: 

you have some beautiful goats there......  :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:clap: Congrats Amy :clap:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job Amy! :thumb:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

You and your "kids" did very well....and they are very pretty too :greengrin:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats  They are pretty


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm pround of them.

What's even more neat is the fact that my first ever reserves are on animals carrying my herd name.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-wonderful! Take a bow everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Amy, That is great. Beautiful goats, I see why you did so well.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! They certainly are beautiful goats and to have your herd name on them... that's really special!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------

